# 5-5 quaulifier



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

. I thought this was 5 but can't see the fourth shot (corn dog!!!) lol!! This is a first for me hope it's right


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Yes, I think it's very clear that Quadmuth dematerialized the fourth shot. He does that when he's angry...

Great shooting Joe.  Well done-


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Wow ! Give that man his badge !


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Woot woot. Congrats!

That is some mighty fine shooting right there!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Ibojoe said:


> . I thought this was 5 but can't see the fourth shot (corn dog!!!) lol!! This is a first for me hope it's right


Hey, Ibojoe!!! That was some fine shooting ... and from a sitting position at that!!! I do not think that 4th shot hit the paper, or at least I could not see it after watching the video several times. I am going to call that 4/5, and I will put in for your badge. Congratulations!

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Charles said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> > . I thought this was 5 but can't see the fourth shot (corn dog!!!) lol!! This is a first for me hope it's right
> ...


 That's great Charles, thank you very much. It's the curse of the fourth shot like we talked about last week.lol!!


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Great shooting, @Ibojoe!

Congratulations!


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

Heck yea get those badges ????????


----------



## dirtbag (Jan 3, 2015)

Nice shooting Ibojoe! That there is what I'm working towards.


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Ibojoe said:


> . I thought this was 5 but can't see the fourth shot (corn dog!!!) lol!! This is a first for me hope it's right


Good shooting Ibojoe :thumbsup:

When I was trying this, my fourth shot was a flier too.

Your fourth shot missed paper closely from the right side.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great shooting Congrats on earning your badge


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Thanks for the nice replies. This was a lot of fun, on to 20 meters!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Kalevala said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> > . I thought this was 5 but can't see the fourth shot (corn dog!!!) lol!! This is a first for me hope it's right
> ...


 Thanks buddy for solving the mystery! I had been shooting pretty good and never thought about throwing one clean off the page. Nerves must have got me. In the beginning I never thought a badge was possible seeing how I can't use my thumbs much. I got alot of encouragement from this forum.(thanks Treefork!). Also when I watched you work through that gambler shot. That was totally awesome


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

That is it! Fine shooting! Keep it up and go for larger distance as well! Congratulations!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

IT'S!!!!!!! BADGE TIME FOR JOE!!!!!!!! Nice group Buddy!


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

Congratulations. Fine shooting.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Tough call on the 4th shot. It SOUNDED like it hit the paper. Nice shooting man!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I'm not a judge or disagreeing with the the judgement but...you were shooting tight. I bet you put three through the same hole. Very nice. I'm sure you can get five.


----------

